# E há de sempre haver....



## Mike from Pennsylvania

Bom dia. Mais letras difíceis. Na canção "O Grande Amor" no CD _Getz/Gilberto_, o que quer dizer isto?

"E há de sempre haver para esquecer um falso amor e uma vontade de morrer"

Suponho, mais ou menos, "And you'll always be able to forget a false love and a wish to die" mas suspeito que é enganado ou pelo menos desajeitado. Melhorias? Obrigado.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

<begin palmas!> Mike, parabéns pela tradução! </end palmas!>

"... há de sempre haver..." = a filler = enchedura de lingüíça. Os cantores às vezes recorrem a frases quase sem (nenhum) sentido ou a encheduras de lingüíça para complementar, acho eu, a métrica faltosa. De mesmo recurso lançam mão os poetas quando a musa lhes passa a perna. Ou os engana com outro poeta.


----------



## Mike from Pennsylvania

Sorridente....  "enchedura de lingüíça" é perfeito! Acho que entendo agora. Obrigado, Marcio.


----------



## Outsider

Mike from Pennsylvania said:
			
		

> "E há de sempre haver para esquecer um falso amor e uma vontade de morrer"


"*And there shall always be*, to forget, a false love and a will to die."

I disagree that the phrase is filler.


----------



## Márcio Osório

Let's hear you then.


----------



## Mike from Pennsylvania

Olá, meus amigos.

    The complete lyrics and my earlier crude attempt at a translation are below. This song has several of the kinds of phrases that give learners like me lots of trouble. This can happen, of course, in music when the literal meaning might be less important than rythm or poetry. But it can be difficult to understand, nonetheless. 
    Em todo caso.... tenha um bom dia!
>>>>> 
O Grande Amor by V. de Moraes

Haja o que houver 
há sempre um homem para uma mulher 
E há de sempre haver 
para esquecer um falso amor 
e uma vontade de morrer. 
Seja como for 
há de vencer o grande amor 
que há de ser no coração 
como perdão pra quem chorou.

Come what may 
There’s always a man for a woman
And you’ll always go on
 to forget a false love
 and a wish to die.
It might be as if
It’s a victory for the grand love
That it must be in the heart
Like forgiveness for one who cried.


----------



## Outsider

'Seja como for' means 'be that as it may'. See also my post above regarding 'há de haver'. Other than that, you seem to be on the right track.


----------



## Outsider

Márcio Osório said:
			
		

> Let's hear you then.





> Haja o que houver
> há sempre um homem para uma mulher
> E há de sempre haver
> para esquecer um falso amor
> e uma vontade de morrer.


Olhando para o poema completo, o que não tinha feito ainda, entendo porque é que o Márcio acha que a expressão é enchedura. Seja como for  , a tradução do Mike tinha de ser corrigida nesse ponto.


----------



## Mike from Pennsylvania

obrigado de novo. 
E alem tudo, o subjuntivo é sempre um grand mistério por muitos Americanos ingénuos como eu.  Por que não abandonar em português? Poderia fazer nossas vidas mais simples! Ahhh....


----------



## Vanda

Outsider said:
			
		

> "*And there shall always be*, to forget, a false love and a will to die."
> 
> " Haja o que houver há sempre um homem para uma mulher
> E há de sempre haver para esquecer um falso amor
> e uma vontade de morrer. "
> 
> Patrício Osório vou com o Outsider quando ele traduz como acima, apenas tiraria a vírgula depois do forget. Prestando atenção 'a conjunção aditiva , quando ele diz que : e há de .... está falando do fato de sempre haver um homem para uma mulher, o que sempre haverá, para que, por fim, possamos esquecer .. blá, blá....
> Meninos, vocês estão se esquecendo do romantismo...
> O que seria deste, sem nós , as mulheres? OOps, acho que agora mesmo serei crucificada por excesso de feminismo.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vanda said:
			
		

> Patrício Osório


Você quer dizer "conterrâneo", não quer? Perdão, mas cheguei a pensar que você tivesse errado o meu nome!

m (nascido em Três Corações-MG)


----------



## MJD

É bem difícil traduzir esta canção para o inglês. Além disso, há duas coisas nesta canção que causam problemas para um aluno de português cuja língua materna é inglês, o subjuntivo/conjuntivo (BP/EP) e o uso do verbo ‘haver’ para expressar o futuro.



Mike, às vezes é uma grande chatice aprender o subjuntivo/conjuntivo português. Quando eu estava na universidade a fazer cursos de Português, lembro-me de ter feito um curso dedicado apenas ao subjuntivo. A professora brasileira, uma mineira da “Escola Velha” (nas palavras dela), dedicava-se a ensinar o subjuntivo. Se cometesse um erro num dos exercícios orais sobre o subjuntivo, Deus te ajude!...sofreria a ira dela que geralmente consistia em gritos de “_Oh, meu ouvido_” e “_Abra a sua gramática à página......” _O susto começou no primeiro minuto da aula e não parou até o último.....mas era boa professora. 



Voltando à canção de Vinícius, eis a minha tentativa para a traduzir. Como sempre quando se está a fazer uma tradução, foi necessário fazer uma interpretação e tentar exprimir a mensagem e as emoções da canção em inglês.



*Haja o que houver *
*há sempre um homem para uma mulher *
*E há de sempre haver *
*para esquecer um falso amor *
*e uma vontade de morrer. *
*Seja como for *
*há de vencer o grande amor *
*que há de ser no coração *
*como perdão pra quem chorou.*



_*No matter what*_
_*There is always a man for a woman*_
_*And there will always be*_
_*A false love to forget*_
_*And an urge to die.*_
_*Be that as it may*_
_*Love’s greatness will *_
_*Win over the heart*_
_*And the one who cried will forgive.*_


 
 
Que é que vocês acham?


----------



## Outsider

Excelente, MJD!  

Gosto mais da tradução de "haja o que houver" como "no matter what", e "urge to die" é uma tradução mais expressiva de "vontade de morrer". Apenas a sua tradução dos dois últimos versos não é inteiramente literal, mas, afinal de contas, é poesia.


----------



## Mike from Pennsylvania

Olá.
MJD, a sua tradução é muito lógico e sensato e útil. E você é perceptivo sobre os verbos e subjuntivo. Eu nunca estudei a lingua português na escola nem na universidade; por isso, o meu conhecimento tem muitos buracos, infelizemente.

E Vanda... "acho que agora mesmo serei crucificada por excesso de feminismo".... por favor, não, nunca, impossivel!

Obrigado todos.


----------



## araceli

MJD, a sua tradução é muito lógica, sensata e útil. E você é perceptiva sobre os verbos e subjuntivo. Eu nunca estudei a língua portuguesa na escola nem na universidade; por isso, o meu conhecimento tem muitos buracos, infelizmente.

E Vanda... "acho que agora mesmo serei crucificada por excesso de feminismo".... por favor, não, nunca, impossível!

Obrigado a todos.[/QUOTE]

Mike: Fiz algumas correções a seu texto, seu português é muito bom!


----------



## Vanda

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Você quer dizer "conterrâneo", não quer? Perdão, mas cheguei a pensar que você tivesse errado o meu nome!
> 
> m (nascido em Três Corações-MG)



Na verdade quis dizer patrício mesmo (mesma pátria) e acabou
que somos ou quase somos conterrâneos mesmo, né? Sou de Ubá.


----------



## Outsider

MJD said:
			
		

> *Haja o que houver *
> *há sempre um homem para uma mulher *
> *E há de sempre haver *
> *para esquecer um falso amor *
> *e uma vontade de morrer. *
> *Seja como for *
> *há de vencer o grande amor *
> *que há de ser no coração *
> *como perdão pra quem chorou.*
> 
> 
> 
> _*No matter what*_
> _*There is always a man for a woman*_
> _*And there will always be*_
> _*A false love to forget*_
> _*And an urge to die.*_
> _*Be that as it may*_
> _*Love’s greatness will *_
> _*Win over the heart*_
> _*And the one who cried will forgive.*_


Só mais uma coisa: acho que a palavra "esquecer" se refere quer a "falso amor" quer a "vontade de morrer". Assim sendo, eu mudaria a tradução "A false love to forget/And an urge to die", que dá a impressão de que "forget" se refere apenas a "false love", para "A false love/And an urge to die, to forget" ou "To forget a false love/And an urge to die."


----------



## MJD

Sim, hoje eu vi isso também quando estava a reler a minha tradução.  Espera aí, eu vou mudar algumas coisinhas.


----------



## MJD

*Haja o que houver *
*há sempre um homem para uma mulher *
*E há de sempre haver *
*para esquecer um falso amor *
*e uma vontade de morrer. *
*Seja como for *
*há de vencer o grande amor *
*que há de ser no coração *
*como perdão pra quem chorou.*



_*No matter what*
*There is always a man for a woman*
*And always the need to forget a*
*false love that made you feel like dying.*
*Be that as it may*
*Love’s greatness will *
*Win over the heart*
*And the one who cried will forgive.*_


Agora estou quase satisfeito com tudo.  Não é uma tradução completamente literal, mas acho que exprime os sentimentos da canção para que falantes nativos de inglês possam apreciá-la.


----------



## Lems

Caros poetas

Ofereço uma alternativa para o último verso, que me parece refletir mais proximamente a idéia original:

Seja como for 
há de vencer o grande amor 
que há de ser no coração 
como perdão pra quem chorou

Whatever it may be
the great love will win
and become, in the heart,
a forgiveness for the one who cried.

Hope it helps

Lems
___________________
"Se desconfiar da infidelidade do marido, a esposa deve  redobrar seu carinho e provas de afeto."
_"Sábio" conselho publicado pela Revista Claudia, 1962._


----------



## MJD

óptimo!


----------



## Mike from Pennsylvania

De novo, obrigado a todos. Se faz favor, já tenho outras letras que eu não posso compreender exatamente. Posso? 
         Até logo......


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Não só pode como deve, MFP. Poste aqui pra gente ver o que pode fazer por vc, blz?


----------



## Lems

Mike from Pennsylvania said:
			
		

> De novo, obrigado a todos. Se faz favor, já tenho outras letras que eu não posso compreender exatamente. Posso?
> Até logo......


Claro que sim, Mike!

Esta é uma das funções deste fórum, que é teu e de todos os outros membros.

Lems
_____________
I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by. - Douglas Adams


----------



## Mike from Pennsylvania

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Não só pode como deve, MFP. Poste aqui pra gente ver o que pode fazer por vc, blz?



Por favor Marcio --- o que quer dizer, "blz"?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

blz = beleza. Forma mnemônica de "beleza". 

Se não me falha a memória, antes dizia-se "Beleza pura!" (forma longa); mais tarde virou "Beleza total!"

Usa-se principalmente nos bate-papos eletrônicos, no IRC, no Yahoo Messenger, ICQ, MSN etc.

"Beleza!" ou "Beleza pura!" ou "Beleza total!" significa "Ótimo!"; "Legal!"; "Que bacana!", levando-se em conta as variações locais e regionais, de mesmo sentido.

"Vc" = Você. Trata-se de mais uma forma que os internautas também resolveram encurtar "para ganhar tempo na digitação, nos bate-papos".

Veja, a seguir, possíveis exemplos de linguagem escrita de bate-papo:

"Vc ker 1 bisc8?" (= Você quer um biscoito?)
"Vc tá af8!" (= Você está afoito!)
"Vc V8?" (= Vc vê oito [pessoas]?)
"Vou rezar 1/3 pra arranjar 1/2 de conseguir 1/4" (= Vou rezar um terço pra arranjar um meio de conseguir um quarto)
"Tô 100 ver vc faz mtos dias" (= Tô sem ver você faz muitos dias)

Um de meus apelidos no IRC: 20ver (=Vim te ver)

Mas, graças a Deus, consegui me livrar do IRC e dos bate-papos!

Day adeus aos butt-papoos! ;-)


----------



## Mike from Pennsylvania

obrigado, "20ver". Mas agora, preciso aprender outra lingua!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Que língua, Mike?


----------



## Outsider

Internetês?


----------



## Mike from Pennsylvania

sim, "Internetês"..... eu tentei pouca piada.  Difícil numa lingua estrangeira!


----------



## Outsider

Queria dizer "I tried to make a little joke", Mike? Nesse caso, sugiro-lhe o seguinte:



			
				Mike from Pennsylvania said:
			
		

> sim, "Internetês"..... eu tentei fazer uma piadinha.  (É) difícil numa lingua estrangeira!


----------



## Mike from Pennsylvania

Muito obrigado!


----------



## BossaNovaFan_7853483

I worked with a Brasilian friend tonight on this here is our take

Haja o que houver
há sempre um homem para uma mulher
E há de sempre haver
para esquecer um falso amor
e uma vontade de morrer.
Seja como for
há de vencer o grande amor
que há de ser no coração
como perdão pra quem chorou.

No matter what,
there is always a man for a woman
and always having to forget a false love
and the wishing for death
Be that as it may
to win the Grand Love 
that frees the heart
like a pardon for the one who cried


----------



## BossaNovaFan_7853483

we came up with another revised translation - this is not easy portuguese to translate btw - for such a short piece - muito difícil
I worked with a Brasilian friend tonight on this here is our take

Haja o que houver
há sempre um homem para uma mulher
E há de sempre haver
para esquecer um falso amor
e uma vontade de morrer.
Seja como for
há de vencer o grande amor
que há de ser no coração
como perdão pra quem chorou.

No matter what,
there is always a man for a woman
and always having to forget a false love
and wishing for death.
Be that as it may
to win the Grand Love, 
that sets the heart free
like a pardon for the one who cried.


----------



## superdupercub

here's my take on it:

whatever happens,
there's always a man for every woman
and there will always exist, to forget,
a false love and a desire to die.
be that as it may, it must win, the great love,
which has to be in the heart
as forgiveness
for whoever cried


----------



## almufadado

Mike from Pennsylvania said:


> >>>>>
> O Grande Amor by V. de Moraes
> 
> Haja o que houver
> há sempre um homem para uma mulher
> E há de sempre haver
> para esquecer um falso amor
> e uma vontade de morrer.
> Seja como for
> há de vencer o grande amor
> que há de ser no coração
> como perdão pra quem chorou.



No matter what goes
a woman will always find his man !
And so it goes on forever
to get over loving hallows
and death wishing blows.
No matter what goes
Only true love will win, it can
be simply the forgetter
for a heart full of sorrows !

Tradução livre !!!

Almufadado 09-2009


----------



## Moterani

Marcio_Osorio said:


> <begin palmas!> Mike, parabéns pela tradução! </end palmas!>
> 
> "... há de sempre haver..." = a filler = enchedura de lingüíça. Os cantores às vezes recorrem a frases quase sem (nenhum) sentido ou a encheduras de lingüíça para complementar, acho eu, a métrica faltosa. De mesmo recurso lançam mão os poetas quando a musa lhes passa a perna. Ou os engana com outro poeta.



   Só acrescentaria que "... há de sempre haver..." refere-se à esperança de que alguma coisa sempre exista ou permaneça... 

A primeira palavra de "... *há* de sempre haver..." esboça essa esperança futura por assim dizer... Pondo a frase de outra forma... Ficaria: "...espero que sempre exista..." ou mais pro futuro "...há de sempre *existir*..."; estando assim o *existir* substituído o *haver*, da mais sentindo a frase porém fica menos melodiosa .


----------



## Outsider

Para mim, "há de" exprime mais confiança que esperança.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Para mim, "há de" exprime mais confiança que esperança.


 
Concordo, diria mesmo que exprime uma certeza.


----------



## dazzah

Esta é minha primeira vez aqui. Não posso português bem mas eu acho que soa melhor esta maneira em inglês:

Come what may,
there will always be
a man for every woman

And there will always be
a need to forget
a love that is not real,
and that feeling 
like you want to die

Be that as it may,
to find true love
it must be from the heart

It's deliverance
for those who cried

Let me know if I am totally missing the meaning.

Muito obrigado!


----------

